# Kaspersky or McAfee??



## Grymir

Hi Y'all,

I have a deep theological question. Which do you all like better - Kaspersky or McAfee? My wife and I have one of each on our computer, and the free trial period is up and we are contemplating which one to buy. Kaspersky seem to be less of a memory hog, but Mcafee has bells and whistles. 

Any advice and input is greatly appreciated.

So, which one is elect?


----------



## Jim

I've always used AVG free, and it has been good. 
But my kids now say Kaspersky does a more thorough search (is better).


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Avast Home Free: avast! antivirus software - computer virus, worm and Trojan protection by ALWIL Software


----------



## ReformedWretch

Thanks Rich, that looks good!


----------



## raekwon

Yes, dump both Kaspersky and McAfee and go with AVG or Avast.


----------



## Grymir

But I'm a capitalist pig. I wanna spend money on a all-in-one package!! I'm talking about Kaspersky Internet Securtity 7 vs. McAfee Total Protection 2008. My wife has a dinosaur computer and I have a laptop. Those free versions are o.k., but I want something great for me and my wife.

Thanks y'all for your input.


----------



## fredtgreco

Kaspersky has caused me nothing but problems on PC I have installed it on. I find it really messes with certain registry settings. McAfee is a gigantic memory hog. Only Norton is worse. If you want a top-flight all in one solution that is non-free, get yourself either Eset or BitDefender

Antivirus Software - Eliminate Spyware and Adware with ESET NOD32 Antivirus

Antivirus software - BitDefender - The future of security now!

I have used both, and they are very good and very light on resources (a must for me).


----------



## historyb

Hi,

I always tell my customers (pc repair) if there are going to use Windows that Mcafee and Norton are bad, bad, bad. Why? Memory hogs I always recommend AVG Free or if they want to pay regular AVG. 

When I must boot into windows that is what I use.


----------

